# Lone Star Shootout



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Surprised nobody is talking about Shootout. 65 boats are entered and the pots are over a million. Should be an interesting weekend!! I'm pulling for Team Doc Holiday!!


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen No Compromise filling bladders with diesel. Impressive boat to say the least. Must be making a long run with 2 bladders of extra diesel on deck..


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone said over 2 mil in payouts on FB....

Also was told Legacy came back to the dock yesterday and met EMS. Anyone know the story?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the total pots are over 1 million not 2. Bladders on an 82 Viking? Wow must be running a ways


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are a few pics from a buddy on Locomia.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

lots of shiny new Vikings around. Love that money


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

The grey one is the Big Torch. New 62' Viking. I hope to see them in the money.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Reports say that Legacy and pinch quick pay have both released a blue already..


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Where is the tournament based out of Poc? My buddy said he is fishing a tournament out of Fouchon this weekend same one?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

usually there is a lot of updates on this tournament? I guess everyone is fishing


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Dorado has released two blues. 
Hot Rod has released a blue 
Relax has released a blue. 

This is in addition to:
Pinche Quick Pay releasing a blue 
Legacy releasing a blue. 

As of 1:00 PM.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Legacy just released a white marlin.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Doc Holiday has a white and sail.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

He I I Yea Dorado!!! DonaKen...Dorado...doesn't matter what you call her... She is a fish catchn machine.....fingers crossed for yall!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Doc Holiday has a white and sail.


Two sails.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Bret beat me to it. Brothers and Doc are doing work.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good number of fishing being caught. Dorado still hold 1st, Mojo in 2nd with a slam, the ever consistent Legacy in 3rd. The bro's got another white on Doc Holoday.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

msdt-99517 said:


> Where is the tournament based out of Poc? My buddy said he is fishing a tournament out of Fouchon this weekend same one?


Tarpon rodeo is going on in port fourchon this weekend I think..


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

The Bro's on Doc, a force to be reckoned with. Best of luck guys !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Lone-Star-Shootout/480659848617699


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow done deal just released there 2nd blue this morning....starting off to be a good day


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the FB link.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Must be a slow day, no updates in the past 4 hours..


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Must be the solar flares...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

What time do lines have to be out of the water.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

4pm I believe.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, it's over then. Guess nobody brought a blue in.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

This was posted on the Shootout FB page around 3 PM:

"It's getting tight and changing at the top!!! Smooth Finish has released 2 blue marlin to get to 1500 points. Relentless Pursuit released a blue to add to their white from yesterday to go to 950 points. A lot of boats had blues yesterday and most reports are offshore today as the boats get closer in. Anything can happen between now and lines out in 40 minutes. 
That's why it's called The LONE STAR SHOOTOUT!"


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Any official word? Anybody catch a third? Dorado take it on time? Dam. .like to know bfore this plane takes off..


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Anything new?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothing new post on the Facebook page??


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

We need results!!!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Done deal?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Word from POC is one of Dorado's fish got DQ'd (I'm not sure why) and Done Deal won it. All I know for now. Sure there's some interesting dock talk going around the tent right now!!

Update: at least one of the guys watching the video said at least one and possibly both of Dorado's fish (text said "he determined they were for sure whites") were white's and not blues.

If they don't have sufficient video to prove they were blues than you can't really complain. Getting good video is as important as getting a hook in the fish to begin with. A descent shot of a dorsal should be all you need.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dammmm....that suxs! Hope they post the vid so we can all chime in....agree Will, THE most important person on the boat during a release tournament is the camera man...Legends is tuff as well, we had 2 fish disqualified for not paning the cockpit after the release, won, but was a good lesson and not a tuff one.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> Word from POC is one of Dorado's fish got DQ'd (I'm not sure why) and Done Deal won it. All I know for now. Sure there's some interesting dock talk going around the tent right now!!
> 
> Update: at least one of the guys watching the video said at least one and possibly both of Dorado's fish (text said "he determined they were for sure whites") were white's and not blues.
> 
> If they don't have sufficient video to prove they were blues than you can't really complain. Getting good video is as important as getting a hook in the fish to begin with. A descent shot of a dorsal should be all you need.


********! The first one very we'll could have been a white. With the videos we took, that what it looks like. From my point of view from the bridge, it was a blue. Oh well, we'll get em next time. The second one is a blue, a no doubter.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Mustake said:


> ********! The first one very we'll could have been a white. With the videos we took, that what it looks like. From my point of view from the bridge, it was a blue. Oh well, we'll get em next time. The second one is a blue, a no doubter.


Right-on buddy! You guys are just getting warmed up....lot of similarities in a small white and a juvenile blue....have seen the same call from some very seasoned crews....y'all fishn Legends?


----------



## Moe (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard the Buckle Up and Dorjon II had keepers but released them. Tsunami broke one off at the boat.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Not sure yet ken. I'm actually running the boat right now, my genset has water flow issues and the front curtain blew out. Not The the greatest trip home.

As far as the shoot out goes randy and Alan made the best call they could with the video we gave them. It may have been a white and if it was it was probably a record. Biggest white I've ever seen


----------



## Dok Holiday (Jul 9, 2013)

We had a good time at Shootout and credit goes to the brothers for making it happen in the 38 Fountain. It's not too comfortable, and there are a lot of challenges pulling lures and working fish out of a small cockpit behind outboards.

We managed 4 billfish released (2 whites, 2 sails) weighed a tuna, and had a 'Hoo that missed the money by a pound. Getting that blue in the mix just didn't happen this time, but we'll hopefully be back at 'em soon.

Doc


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Ballyhoo with an Islander? Congrats on the fish, get em next time


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Yall had a good trip Dok. We fished near you on Saturday morning.

Congrats on the fish.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice job DOC!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job Dok and brothers. Heck of a showing!!


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Dok didn't you get a front row seat to my blue I hit?


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Rodney- that wasn't us, but we could hear you on the radio


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

**** I thought that was you, I thought the fish was going to jump in their boat. I stole it from them though whoever it was


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Mustake said:


> **** I thought that was you, I thought the fish was going to jump in their boat. I stole it from them though whoever it was


. Pretty work....congrats to all you guys and congrats to Done Deal! Although was pullin for a 2cooler....hard to believe with all the whites and sails caught that somebody dredging didn't kick everyone's butt...if I had been in a smaller boat, I would have hammered the golden triangle...guess crews were gunnin for the reward money....expect to see double digits at Legends! Good luck to everyone fishin....


----------

